
Show HN: Dissoc, a simple Reddit like site without voting system - aks579
http://dissoc.xyz
======
zadokshi
The heading/title should say:

    
    
       “We reimplemented reddit, but took out the feature of reddit that made reddit a success”
    

PS: the OP’s site is now super NSFW. I assume someone is tying to prove a
point :)

~~~
smashthepants
From the show HN rules linked at the very top of the page:

 _In Comments

Be respectful. Anyone sharing work is making a contribution, however modest.

Ask questions out of curiosity. Don't cross-examine.

Instead of "you're doing it wrong", suggest alternatives. When someone is
learning, help them learn more.

When something isn't good, you needn't pretend that it is. But don't be
gratuitously negative._

------
phailhaus
Without a voting system, users have no way to find "quality" content.
Everything is mixed together, which means that the signal to noise ratio is
only going to get lower and lower as more people contribute to the community.

~~~
rezmeplease
This exactly

The voting system is extremely important if not necessary for any sort of
forum site. Like phail said you won't be able to find quality content, which
means if the site takes off or gains enough followings it will devolve into
chaos of shitposting, fake news, and garbage. Of course there still will be
good content yes but you won't be able to tell one from another.

~~~
claudiawerner
I consider that to be a feature. Voting systems mean that homogeneity is
prized first and foremost, since most people only look at what's highly voted.
This leads to a situation where the site will foster users with particular
views and biases. Voting systems can also be gamed (like on Reddit), when you
can pay some people to bot-upvote your post. Applied to comments, it's even
worse. "Echochambers" on places like Reddit aren't formed just from mod bans,
but because they attract users who upvote content that appeals to their biases
and downvote the rest. That's how they control the discourse.

This is in my view one thing 2channel-style boards get right. Not everything
has to be about "quality content", and it does a bit of a disservice to users
to say that they have such little control that they can't tell good content
from bad. Humans aren't animals, we don't just take what we're given. Sites
like Reddit, HN and Twitter destroy that agency within us, and it's a shame.

Here is an essay by Shii, one of the most well known historians of imageboard
culture on the value of anonymity:
[http://wakaba.c3.cx/shii/](http://wakaba.c3.cx/shii/)

------
sebst
Maybe I'm biased, but in the last days there were plenty of Show HNs about
social networks:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21252544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21252544)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21241476](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21241476)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21224211](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21224211)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21312318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21312318)

~~~
ChristianBundy
All centralized, too. :(

------
RenRav
You can do without voting. All you need is a way to discern what is popular,
in order to display 'popular' and 'new' categories. For example by measuring
comments and clicks, maybe the amount of time users spend on the comment page
relative to the amount of comments. Not a great idea since it can be gamed,
but what can't nowadays.

It would probably favor clickbait, violence, etc like every other system. The
only escape from this on a user-submitted site, if there are no subcategories
outright banning certain content, is what's already in place, just sorting
everything by date.

~~~
lathiat
content is not valuable just because someone clicked it, you cant know its
valuable until after having read it. otherwise its all about the headline,
which is a bit of a reality of modern day news, but this would just make that
situation worse.

secondly just because you dont want to comment doesn't mean its not valuable.

so basically this just seems like a plainly terrible idea.

------
pippy
You could also poll the client to see what threads they're reading. You could
add this to an engagement score of some sort.

On a page with a long list, you add this score to all the items on it they're
reading

